# kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile



## hermann 07 (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo
ich habe eine defekte Daiwa Baitcast Rolle und bin auf der Suche nach E-Teilen. es handelt sich um folgendes Modell:

Daiwa Advantage 153 HSTL

Hat jemand von euch eine Adresse wo man die Teile bestellen kann (sind laut meinem Angelladen vor Ort nicht mehr erhältlich)

bin für alle Tipps dankbar Gruß Hermann


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Schon mal gegoogelt?


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Finde u ter Google zwei Adressen die Ersatzteile anbieten.
Inwieweit die das von dir benötigte teil habe konnte ich nicht herausfinden.


----------



## saza (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Moin, 
Ersatzteile wirst du nicht über Daiwa/Cormoran bekommen.
Da musst du dich schon an den Händler deines Vertrauens wenden. Der kann da bestellen. Er muss natürlich auch Bock haben, dort anzurufen. Habe schon diverse Teile bei Daiwa bestellt, die angeblich nicht mehr Lieferbar waren. 

Hier findest du hilfreiches.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/de/0/5,1,0,161__page.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Schick mir mal eine PN mit einer Liste, ich kann mich darum kümmern...

Wobei ich bei dem Alter der Rolle fast die Vermutung habe das es wirklich keine E-Teile bei Daiwa Europa mehr gibt.

Der Service läuft bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen immer über den Fachhandel.


----------



## Maxthecat (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Moin !
Evtl. können die ja helfen : http://daiwa.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/


----------



## hermann 07 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Hallo
Vielen Dank für die Tipps und eure Mithilfe, Mitglied Asphaltmonster hat einen guten Draht zu Daiwa und versucht
die Teile zu organisieren.
Euch allen ne spannende Saison 2017


----------



## Frank aus Lev (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Ich war im Dezember bei unserem Händler hier vor Ort.
Er hat da angerufen und drei Werktage später hatte ich mein Ersatzteil.
Was wieder mal für einen Händler vor Ort spricht.#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

So, ich habe Rückmeldung von Daiwa. Die Ersatzteile sind nicht mehr lieferbar da die Rolle schon zu alt ist.


----------



## Wollebre (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Hallo Hermann,

beschreibe mal welche Teile defekt sind und ausgetauscht werden müssen.

Gruß
Wolfgang




hermann 07 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe eine defekte Daiwa Baitcast Rolle und bin auf der Suche nach E-Teilen. es handelt sich um folgendes Modell:
> 
> Daiwa Advantage 153 HSTL
> ...


----------



## hermann 07 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Hallo 

Die Teile sind die Sternbremse mit der Gewindestange, sowie die zwei kl. Federn im Gehäusedeckel

Star Drag     F57-6503
Drive Shaft   G54-3902
Yoke Spring  G59-7301

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Hallo Hermann,
> 
> beschreibe mal welche Teile defekt sind und ausgetauscht werden müssen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir per PN schicken, hab die Artikelnummer & eine Exzeichnung da.
Hatte Daiwa Deutschland schon deswegen kontaktiert.


----------



## Wollebre (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: kennt jemand eine Bestelladresse für Daiwa E-Teile*

Danke, habe die Ex in meinem Archiv. Werde ein paar Auslandskontakte antickern. 

 Die Suche wäre einfacher wenn es eine Liste gäbe welche Teile mit andere Modelle kompatibel sind....


----------

